# [Pictures] Trip In French Guyana



## Vulcain (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I decided to share with you, my trip with a friend, who is a breeder too, in French Guyana (we are french, so it's easy to speak there ^^)

We stayed there two weeks, the trip was very rewarding we saw many insects, especially butterflies, but also some beetles, praying mantis, and Orthoptera.

Just take 10 minuts to look this "reportage" ;-)

_Ialyssus tuberculatus_, he came during the dinner, in the restaurant hut, attracted by light







*Pictures taken during the hunts by night :*

_Titanacris violaceus_ male,


























Male of the familly of Vatinae (_Phyllovates ?_), During the trip we saw 3-4 males of this specie.











_Copiopteryx _











Hum it's hard, only 10 pictures per post ?


----------



## Vulcain (Sep 21, 2011)

Wasp, suspicion there are a lot of species, more or less large, yellow, white, red, and they hurt (bite each with Adrien, my friend), but the pain fades quickly.






Many cicadas in sheet, you'll see in a video ... we saw 3 or 4 species






Sphynx






Rutelidae, they mated in sheet






_Vatinae_ male, gender _Vates_ surely, we will have seen a couple of bucks on the stay of this species, and a female quite damaged in the wings came to sheet, I nearly crushed to the ground, unfortunately she died yesterday home, probably of old age, too bad it did not laid. The gender _Vatinae_ was very present
















An overview of the place of trapping night with me on the picture ^^


----------



## Vulcain (Sep 21, 2011)

Grasshopper wasp (imitating a pepsi) male. It seems the female is extremely rare and turquoise!
















_Tropidacris dux_











Beautiful lizard, very present on the trunks during the day, which runs very fast. This one, I caught on a fallen trunk, at night, while he was sleep ^^











Grasshopper wasp











longhorn, _Lamiinae_


----------



## Vulcain (Sep 21, 2011)

Sphynx











Katydid, we had to cross from 40 to 50 species of Orthoptera (grasshoppers / locusts / crickets) with twenty species of them to the sheet. Unfortunately it's like the praying mantis, 98% of males in the sheet. But the last day, we found a female of the species pictured below, really beautiful, even bigger, more robust, I brought him, but she died two days later, the stress ... in fact 80% of grasshoppers from the sheet die within hours of their arrival, they support very badly to be taken in the hands, or other insects rise above their ... Pity really ... That may be why there are few livestock in Orthoptera
















Two different species


----------



## Vulcain (Sep 21, 2011)

_Mantispida_ we saw about 6-8, 1 or 2 on average per night hunts
















_Coelosis biloba_, Dynastidae, We brought two males and 4 females !


























Longhorn _Phaedinus tricolor_, very rare, apparently there are some twenty in collections ...


----------



## Vulcain (Sep 21, 2011)

_Megasoma actaeon_, Dynastidae, female





















Katydid :
















Male Hymenopodidae a cloak belonging to the views of his eyes, it was really beautiful, but no female found. Unfortunately we found three males, but they would die on the sheet due to stress ...






Wasp cut, and yes when there was too much cut it with scissors !


----------



## Vulcain (Sep 21, 2011)

Mole cricket, smaller than in France, they fly very well!






Yet another species of Katydid with a serrated pink chest (male)
















Male butterfly that thinks I'm his partner _Eacles imperialis cacicus_ :
















_Eacles imperialis cacicus, female_


----------



## Vulcain (Sep 21, 2011)

Tithrone roseipennis ? Very beautifull































Fulgore:






_Copiopteryx _:






Beautifull small male






_Proscopia scabra_


----------



## Vulcain (Sep 21, 2011)

*Here are some pictures of the camp (entry only) and around* :






With me  











Me !
















Even me, in fact we understand that it's the camera is at my friend ^^






Photos of a stroll near the camp:


----------



## Vulcain (Sep 21, 2011)

_Angela sp_ female nymphs
















Mosquito bites on the arm of my friend, you should know that Kaw (where we were), there are marshes and a lot of mosquitoes.

But it was not a problem for me, they went only on the arm of him ^^






*Pictures of th camp ! :*

Our Hut
















The camp











A tree that I find beautiful  :


----------



## Vulcain (Sep 21, 2011)

Solar Panels






An other hut






Dinner hut











Collections for visitors











Hut WC :


----------



## Vulcain (Sep 21, 2011)

Arlequin
















And agin my tree :-D


----------



## Vulcain (Sep 21, 2011)

Now, videos :

(Music: Afrojack et Eva simons - Take Over Control (Extended mix))

I hope you enjoy with this topic ;-)

Best regards,

Paul

Ps: someone can me say how you make appear videos in the post ? :$


----------



## twolfe (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow! What a variety of neat insects. I love the silk moths. There's one I've never seen images of before. And those last two mantis you found are really cute.

That's a lot of mosquito bites on your friend's arm. Ouch!


----------



## sporeworld (Sep 21, 2011)

I was seething with jealously, until I saw the mosquito bites. Now I'm just kind of bubbling with jealousy. Ha!

Stunning pictures - what an adventure!

Congratulations!


----------



## Vulcain (Sep 21, 2011)

In fact we have more species of mantis, but i'm waiting hatch before to show you because if not, I would be disgusted ^^

Just our most beautiful : (and 2 ooths  )

_Acanthops erosula_ (I think but I'm waiting this week-end that Roger Roy identify  )











Best regards,

Paul


----------



## minard734 (Sep 21, 2011)

NICE PICS MAN!!!


----------



## jrh3 (Sep 21, 2011)

very awesome


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 21, 2011)

One of these days...One of these days...Looks like an amazing adventure. Thanks for sharing your magnificent finds


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow awesome pictures!


----------



## rs4guy (Sep 21, 2011)

Quite a trip! Love the finds, BUT not sure if I could tough out those living quarters for more than a night or two haha. Thanks for the pics man!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Sep 21, 2011)

Great photos, I'm sure the trip was amazing. And you like house music? I'm a huge fan.


----------



## RevWillie (Sep 21, 2011)

Wonderful, Paul! Thank you for the 'trip'.


----------



## lalombrises (Sep 21, 2011)

Vates sp.







Pseudoacanthops sp


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Sep 21, 2011)

so cool, I want to go to collect too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lunarstorm (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## gripen (Sep 21, 2011)

quite amazing.


----------



## checco (Sep 21, 2011)

aw!so beatiful insects,you are so fortunated...and you take also a lot ofvery good photos!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 21, 2011)

GREAT post! Thanks for sharing all of that. The Pseudoacanthops sp. is sick. Wish we had them cultured.

I watched all the videos too. If you want to embed them just past the URL and it comes up as a video. It's got to be the URL that starts with "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=".'&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=".

For instance, "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= 1 2 K h C L x Z U p o" (minus the spaces)...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12KhCLxZUpo

I almost forgot to say, you are limited to 2 videos per comment, like you are limited to 10 images.


----------



## brown (Sep 21, 2011)

Amazing pictures! That must've been an awesome experience.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 21, 2011)

Great posts!


----------



## Idolofreak (Sep 22, 2011)

AWESOME bugs! Wish I could go on a trip like that.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 22, 2011)

I went through once and it was better than watching the National Geographic channel (more bugs!). I will have to look again, closer. Thanks for sharing your amazing trip with us!


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your trip with us!  I'm so jealous right now!  Some day i will take a trip similar to yours.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice pics! Would love to visit the place one day.


----------



## Vulcain (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you all  

It's a pleasure !

*@ guapoalto049* yes i'm  

Best regards,

Paul


----------



## giesle (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the post. I really enjoyed going through it all. They sure grow their bugs big there, don't they?


----------

